# Trojan mini-motors



## sam (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone have experence with these? I just ordered one off ebay.Looks to be refurbished.Will be placing it on an old Brit bike I have hanging in the shead and just interested in any one on the board that I might go to if I need help.


----------

